# [TUTORIAL]Display EXIF Tags in Properties[Windows]



## max_demon (Jan 2, 2008)

Have u ever wanted to know which date the picture  u shot with your camera was taken  ?

Forgot where u used flash?

or just want to display information about that?

Like This

*img186.imageshack.us/img186/411/53080237lw3.jpg
This is Properties of a Picture taken on Diwali night with my Sony Ericsson k750 , oh.. W800i

this is another example with a digital camera
*img210.imageshack.us/img210/4271/74532354zq3.jpg

Notice you can also find make and model of the gadget from which the picture was taken .

it is real simple to do this 

1 . 1st download this file Exifview.zip ( 70 KB ) (Mirror 1-4Shared)(Mirror 2 - Hotfile )(Mirror 3 - Uploadbox)(Mirror4 - Direct)

2 . Extract Exifview.dll in C:\WINDOWS\System32\*Exifview.dll

*3 . Click on Start>Run in the run dilogue box type 


```
regsvr32.exe   ExifView.Dll
```
 

4 . (a)If you want to restart , restart . else follow (b)


      (b)Open Task Manager (Ctrl+Alt+Del)
           .End Task Explorer.exe
          .Click on Run , type explorer.exe

5 . Now You Are Finished . Try looking at the properties of your photo .




```
IMPORTANT:TO UNINSTALL ENTER[code]regsvr32.exe   /u ExifView.Dll
```
 IN RUN DILOGUE BOX[/code]Your Friendly  Max Demon


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 2, 2008)

nice 1


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Innovative


----------



## casanova (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice tut. And whos she.


----------



## New (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice one...


----------



## SilversleevesX (Jul 21, 2010)

The rapidshare link is dead. 
Fortunately, I found the file on
*members.cox.net/foxbat121/ExifView.zip
But so as not to chance it, I'll upload it to a few other "parking lot" sites on which I have memberships. Who knows how long foxbat will keep his Cox Cable account, after all.  Keep a sharp eye, all.

BZT
Edit: Find ExifView.zip also on
*www.4shared.com/file/9vnOezbm/ExifView.html
*hotfile.com/dl/56420075/ac27dc4/ExifView.zip.html
*uploadbox.com/files/66685c87f6/
*dl.dropbox.com/u/6851538/ExifView.zip


----------



## max_demon (Jul 21, 2010)

nowdays it works out of the box on windows 7 . never thought anyone would need it

---------- Post added at 02:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 AM ----------

Updated New Links In 1st Post , thanks SilversleevesX


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2010)

Resurrection of an old but good thread and thanks for re uploading as I've lost the previous one .. just downloaded and I'm ready add this again into my windows


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2010)

nice 1


----------

